# My stuff



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello all,
I'm Eduardo from Zaragoza Spain, and here is my home theater stuff:

Denon 1910
Dune MAX
Pro-Ject Essential
Sony Bravia KDL-40Z5500
Infinity Beta20
Infinity Primus HCS

My second Stereo stuff is:
Denon DRA-275RD
Denon DVD-1940
Pro-Ject Essential
DIY Loudspeakers (Seas 27TBFC/G tweeter + 2 Seas CA18RNX woofer midrange)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks i will try to enjoy so much as i can.


----------



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

I made some changes:

Yamaha RX-V667
Sony VPL-HW30
Screen Hivilux Tensioned


----------

